# Hillbilly wipers



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Took this picture right around the corner from my house...*amn, what's the neighborhood coming too.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks like they left their lunch on the dash.
:mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

a great effort to get em through until their next safety inspection when they will be forced to buy a new motor for the wipers. :mrgreen:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

3arabians said:


> a great effort to get em through until their next safety inspection when they will be forced to buy a new motor for the wipers. :mrgreen:


Only if you go to a legit inspection place. I knew guys that had current registration on cars that no way should have passed safety and emissions. Their response was, "You just have to know where to go."


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not seeing a problem here....what are you guys looking at?


----------



## gunpowderriver (Feb 11, 2017)

What?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

No more safety inspections next year, not sure if that is good or bad
Mac


----------

